# Polyurethane Finish Not Even



## mikenj (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in the process of refinsishing an oak butcher block kitchen table. I have applied 3 coats of the Minwax oil based satin poly. Each coat has been successively better, but I still end up with some imperfections becasue of bubbles during applications despite my best efforts to avoid them. I decided to switch to the Minwax oil based Wipe-On Poly for the 4th coat hoping to avoid the imperfections. This coat was smooth as silk, but the finish is not as uniform as when I applied it with the brush (blotchy may be a better description). Where do I go from here? I can sand with a #400 grit paper and apply the wipe on again and hope the blotches disappear (assuming my application technique is correct) or sand with a #400, buy a new brush (assuming my brush is somehow dirty - I clean with mineral spirits after each application) and recoat with the original Poly and hope the imperferfections disappear. Any thoughts?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brushing on oil base polyurethane can leave bubbles and uneven strokes, which may not level out when dry. Let the application completely dry, or sanding can get gummy. I would use 320x, and sand in the grain direction. Blow off or tack clean with a dry tack cloth, as it won't leave a residue.

You might want to thin the wipe on a bit with about 10% mineral spirits. Use a lint free "T" shirt type material folded into a neat square pad and apply thin coats with an overlap to the passes. Don't shake the poly as you will induce bubbles. Stir gently.












 







.


----------



## Smitea* (Oct 29, 2011)

*Smitea**

*Polyurethane Finish Not Even*

*Mikenj*
*I understand your predicament with the polyurethane finish not coming out evenly.*
*I am experiencing the same problem where some brush strokes still show after drying. What I do not understand is that on small surfaces (eg 40mm wide frames) it comes out perfectly while on larger surfaces of 100mm wide and more the brush strokes show and really look untidy. *
*As the day temperatures are quite high (33 degrees celsius) I believe that the finish dries out too quickly before it can level out, however trying again at early morning temperatures does not work either.*
*I believe that thinning of the sealer with mineral turpentine will help but I am concerned that it may lead to a dull finish of the final coat?*
*Hope somebody can shed some more light onto this.*

*Smitea*


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick question... is wipeon Polyurethane safe for a butcher block?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> Just a quick question... is wipeon Polyurethane safe for a butcher block?


A quick answer...yes it's safe when cured, but you shouldn't be using a film finish. *Use mineral oil instead.*












 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I can say I agree with cabinet man. :laughing: good point. When I do some smaller projects I like to use a poly brush. Sometimes bubbles are caused if you move to fast. Try slowing down a bit. See if that helps. What I usually do on smaller projects, because I don't have a sprayer or spray booth I'll put however many coats on, let each coat cure "that's the key".then sand lightly to remove dust nibs. On final coat if it's not going right I'll spray it on with poly in a can. Works for me. You don't want to do that on a long dining table. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> A quick answer...yes it's safe when cured, but you shouldn't be using a film finish. Use mineral oil instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I'm getting lucky now lol. Just like cabinet man said yes it's safe when it cures. As a matter of fact any finish fully cured is food safe.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow ! Where did everyone go?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Imagine that. Laughing Mao.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had great luck with wipe-on poly, BUT I use lots of REALLY thin coats so as to avoid craters. I only do small surfaces (bowls) so don't know I'd want to use this technique on something big ... be a bit tedious.


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Well I can say I agree with cabinet man. :laughing: good point. When I do some smaller projects I like to use a poly brush. Sometimes bubbles are caused if you move to fast. Try slowing down a bit. See if that helps. What I usually do on smaller projects, because I don't have a sprayer or spray booth I'll put however many coats on, let each coat cure "that's the key".then sand lightly to remove dust nibs. On final coat if it's not going right I'll spray it on with poly in a can. Works for me. You don't want to do that on a long dining table. Hope this helps. Good luck.


 
I agree, I have done the same thing, got in too big of a hurry and it caused the bubbles, so I suggest same thing slow down a bit and make sure its completely dry.


----------

